# L'Amante Tebana - Prefazione



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

L'uomo sposato è assolutamente immancabile nella collezione di toy respiranti della Perfetta Amante tebana che tutto può.
E si. Parliamoci chiaro.
Le Amanti tebane sono una razza a sè.
Pericolosissime. Letali. Sensuali come una notte orientale. Intelligenti come Asimov. Colte. Sagaci. Brillanti. Strafighe. Camel toe. Guest star avvolgente. 
Ne incontri una sulla tua strada e sei. Fottuto. E se le piaci. Fottuto in _tutti_ i sensi.
Se non le piaci ovviamente non ti scopa ma tu, comunque, avrai l'effetto imprinting a vita e almeno una volta alla settimana sentirai la voglia irrefrenabile di masturbarti pensando a lei. A quel sogno che hai incrociato e che ti porterai dietro a vita. 
Anche quando sarai sul letto di morte. Il tuo ultimo pensiero non sarà per i tuoi figli. Tua moglie. Il tuo cane. No.
Sarà per lei. Solo lei.
L'Amante Tebana che non ti ha voluto.

Tutto questo ovviamente se hai la fede al dito.
Senza fede, l'Amante Tebana non ti caga nemmeno di striscio. Saresti solo un single insignificante che si innamorerebbe rompendo i coglioni e non stando al suo cazzo di posto di toy cominciando conversazioni strane e raccapriccianti tipo
-Tebe...io...-
-Lascia stare. Lecca.-
-Si..ok...mmmhhh...meravigliosa la tua Guest star però volevo dirti che...-
-Non mi interessa. Scopa.-
-Si..ma io volevo...-
-Hai già rotto i coglioni con ste ciance. Ho avuto solo quattro orgasmi. Batti la fiacca? Vuoi che ti spenga una sigaretta sul pipino?-
-No, dopo magari ma io volevo dirti che...ti amo.-
-..........-
-Tebe perchè fai gli occhi bianchi? Tebe io ti amo..metti giù la pistola...Tebe non posso vivere senza di te...chiedimi qualsiasi cosa...Tebe...sei e sarai la mia Signora sempre...Tebe...cosa vuoi che faccia per te...-
-Baciami il culo, idiota. E sparisci dalla mia vista prima che ti succhi il cervello.-


Gli sposati invece...è una caccia da safari molto più gratificante.
E scatta il porno immediato
Dove tu, uomo sposato, non hai la minima voce in capitolo. Felice di non averla. Perchè tra le mie braccia...dimentichi tutto. Anche te stesso. In un invornimento globale.

Le mogli ovviamente sono una presenza fastidiosa, ma bisogna ammettere che senza di loro, i mariti non sarebbero mariti ma single e quindi immediatamente privi di fascino...
Va beh. Ma l'Amante tebana non è una facocera, anzi è l'anti facocera quindi le mogli non solo sono al sicuro da stronzate ma devono e sottolineo devono sentirsi assolutamente gratificate dal fatto che un raro esemplare di Amante Tebana gli scopi il marito.
E soprattutto glielo rispedisca a casa perchè col cazzo che vuole uno che scoreggia nel letto o si mette le dita nel naso e mai, ribadisco mai, si innamorerà del marito di un altra.
Per carità.
Meglio lo scolo che accollarsi un robo di seconda mano con ex famiglia al seguito magari pure con pargoli adolescenti che puzzano perchè sono nel loro periodo sporco, pieni di brufoli e contro a priori.
L'amante Tebana non ha tempo per queste cose. Deve farsi la maschera ai boccoli setosi e sexy. spalmarsi di oli preziosi la sua pelle fantastica. Farsi il freanch. Specializzarsi nei soffocotti a squalo.

Sesso.
Questa è l'unica cosa.
Sesso. 
Sesso.
E sesso.

Riassumendo.
Una Tebe sul tuo cammino e puoi essere anche un monaco misogino gay che comunque le cadi ai piedi.
TOMP
E' la natura.
Non puoi opporti.
Se lei ti vuole. Ti avrà. Punto.
Non ci sono discorsi da fare. 
O meglio. Puoi farlo. Puoi far finta di opporti intendo, ma sai già che ad un certo punto ogni resistenza sarà inutile e lei ti dirà con un flap flap fotonico e la voce innocente:

_Noi siamo borg Tebe. Verrai assimilato. La vita come l'hai conosciuta fino ad ora con il tuo cazzo è finita. Ogni resistenza sarà inutile. 
__flap flap_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Cazzo, roba buona stasera eh! :mrgreen:

Offrire? Mai?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3187 ha detto:
			
		

> Cazzo, roba buona stasera eh! :mrgreen:
> 
> Offrire? Mai?


:rofl:

Ma scusa...non sono così????
IRRESISTIBILE!!!!!


----------



## Cattivik (6 Giugno 2012)

_"Anche quando sarai sul letto di morte. Il tuo ultimo pensiero non sarà per i tuoi figli. Tua moglie. Il tuo cane. No.
Sarà per *loro*. Solo *loro*"_ .

Cattivik... che spera di avere buona memoria sul letto di morte cosi muore qualche giorno... va bhe dai ora più tardi 

P.S. Questa mattina mi sento molto sboroneeeeeee si nota?


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

> _Noi siamo borg Tebe. Verrai assimilato. La vita come l'hai conosciuta fino ad ora con il tuo cazzo è finita. Ogni resistenza sarà inutile.
> flap flap_








Non voglio diventare una traditrice...ç_ç


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3192 ha detto:
			
		

> Non voglio diventare una traditrice...ç_ç


Non sai cosa ti perdi....:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3191 ha detto:
			
		

> _"Anche quando sarai sul letto di morte. Il tuo ultimo pensiero non sarà per i tuoi figli. Tua moglie. Il tuo cane. No.
> Sarà per *loro*. Solo *loro*"_ .
> 
> Cattivik... che spera di avere buona memoria sul letto di morte cosi muore qualche giorno... va bhe dai ora più tardi
> ...


Catti...flap  flap...non ho capito una cippa....
Ti senti sborone?
Ottimo. facciamo una coppia perfetta!


----------



## Cattivik (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3194 ha detto:
			
		

> Catti...flap flap...non ho capito una cippa....
> Ti senti sborone?
> Ottimo. facciamo una coppia perfetta!


Tu hai detto che l'uomo che incontra la Donna Tebe penserà a *lei *sul letto morte... io pensero a *loro*... alle Donne Tebe della mia vita... 

Cattivik

P.S. Però non è dato a sapere se le penso ricordando quello che ho fatto insieme a loro... o quello che mi sarebbe piaciuto fare insieme a loro...

P.S. Sborone... Se mi assento è perchè ho una sessione switch con la mia vicina di casa... una sposina appena arrivata... sono il suo maestro...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

Buongiorno!!L..leggerti mi mette buono umore..meno male perche'saperlo a RA non mi piace neanche un po'...

potremmo fare una gara di autostima e egocentrismo..pensiamo di essere chissa'chi tutti e due...a me aiuta il fatto di vivere in un paese do 3000 anime,dove tutti sanno chi e'Lothar,e non sai che fatica fare il''bravo''.....sai Tebe penso che io sarei l'unico che non ti cadrebbe ai piedi...la''nostra storia''durerebbe...1 ora...tu vuoi comandare..io pure..pensa che bella''coppia''saremmo......ma manager insegna che la via per domarti c'e'.Lui ti gira e rigira tra le sue mani..come vuole...ahahahahah....


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3196 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno!!L..leggerti mi mette buono umore..meno male perche'saperlo a RA non mi piace neanche un po'...
> 
> potremmo fare una gara di autostima e egocentrismo..pensiamo di essere chissa'chi tutti e due...a me aiuta il fatto di vivere in un paese do 3000 anime,dove tutti sanno chi e'Lothar,e non sai che fatica fare il''bravo''.....sai Tebe penso che io sarei l'unico che non ti cadrebbe ai piedi...la''nostra storia''durerebbe...1 ora...tu vuoi comandare..io pure..pensa che bella''coppia''saremmo......ma manager insegna che la via per domarti c'e'.Lui ti gira e rigira tra le sue mani..come vuole...ahahahahah....


Sono contenta di metterti di buon umore!!!
ma che cosa vuol dire saperlo a RA?
Chi?

Ma lothar...io cerco il dominatore!!!Quello che mi comanda, ecco perchè manager non mi cade ai piedi e ci riesce.
Perchè finalmente ho trovato una persona a cui posso lasciare il comando e lasciarmi trascinare..
Tu ogni tanto non senti il bisogno di lasciare il comando a riposo per un paio d'ore?

Poi sai...io sono donna...flap flap


----------



## geko (6 Giugno 2012)

_Uno_ è lieto di poter servire.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3198 ha detto:
			
		

> _Uno_ è lieto di poter servire.


....trek dipendente?
Se rispondi si le tue quotazioni salgono. E sono già a livello massimo...flap slurp


----------



## geko (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3199 ha detto:
			
		

> ....trek dipendente?
> Se rispondi si le tue quotazioni salgono.E sono già a livello massimo...flap slurp


Ma questa è una citazione da "l'uomo bicentenario", signorina!  

Slap


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3200 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma questa è una citazione da "l'uomo bicentenario", signorina!
> 
> Slap[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## geko (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3201 ha detto:
			
		

> Uff...*fatti svezzare da Dark*, poi torna.
> Non ci sono più gli invorniti di una volta...


Per forza, prima mi hai dato un 2 di picche clamoroso e adesso mi spingi fra le tue bramose braccia.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3197 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono contenta di metterti di buon umore!!!
> ma che cosa vuol dire saperlo a RA?
> Chi?
> 
> ...


la bestia che ci sta facendo impazzire..sotto terra..stanotte ha colpito RA.....

no...e purtroppo alla mia eta'diventa difficile cambiare


----------



## darkside (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3201 ha detto:
			
		

> geko;bt3200 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

Lunga Vita e Prosperità 

\\//  <---- Saluto Vulcaniano.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

Ka'plah <------ Klingon Incazzato


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

E comunque Sei di Nove è un gran bel pezzo di Borg......Che gli vuoi dire ?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3208 ha detto:
			
		

> Lunga Vita e Prosperità
> 
> \\//  <---- Saluto Vulcaniano.


Tuba...attento...
Star trek ha un potere erotizzante mica da ridere...


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3210 ha detto:
			
		

> E comunque Sei di Nove è un gran bel pezzo di Borg......Che gli vuoi dire ?


a una così non dici niente.
Te la fai e basta


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3211 ha detto:
			
		

> Tuba...attento...
> Star trek ha un potere erotizzante mica da ridere...


Serie preferita ?

Io metto a pari merito Next Generation e Voyager.

Ci avrei messo anche Enterprise ma il finale non si può proprio vedere.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3213 ha detto:
			
		

> Serie preferita ?
> 
> Io metto a pari merito Next Generation e Voyager.
> 
> Ci avrei messo anche Enterprise ma il finale non si può proprio vedere.


Voyager senza ombra di dubbio.
Su enterprise hai ragionissima.
Next non mi entusiasmata

A me era piaciuta anche molto deep space nine.
L'ho guardata 800 volte come un autistica.

Insomma..la lovvo tutta


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

Se ti piace il genere, e se non l'hai ancora vista, ti consiglio BATTLESTAR GALACTICA (quella degli anni 2000 non quella degli anni '80).

Ti avverto, dopo le prime tre puntate ti toglie la vita sociale. 

Mi ricordo che quando il mio "scaricatore" ufficiale mi diede le ultime 10 puntate dell'ultima stagione, mi chiusi in casa la domenica e me le sparai tutte di seguito


----------



## geko (6 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3216 ha detto:
			
		

> Se ti piace il genere, e se non l'hai ancora vista, ti consiglio BATTLESTAR GALACTICA (quella degli anni 2000 non quella degli anni '80).
> 
> Ti avverto, dopo le prime tre puntate ti toglie la vita sociale.
> 
> Mi ricordo che quando il mio "scaricatore" ufficiale mi diede le ultime 10 puntate dell'ultima stagione, mi chiusi in casa la domenica e me le sparai tutte di seguito


Confermo sull'effetto droga! 


Alla fine si scoprì che erano tutti dei merdosissimi nerd! :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3217 ha detto:
			
		

> Confermo sull'effetto droga!
> 
> 
> *Alla fine si scoprì che erano tutti dei merdosissimi nerd! *:rotfl:



So say we all............FRAK


----------



## geko (6 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3219 ha detto:
			
		

> So say we all............FRAK


:up:


Tebe starà pensando: WTF?? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (6 Giugno 2012)

Ieri sera sono stato connesso fino alle 00,30, poi colto da un sonno irrefrenabile ho spento il pc e sono andato a dormire, peccato avrei dovuto aspettare ancora un pochino.
Avrei letto il tuo nuovo blog e mi sarei fatto una pippa pensando all'amante... ahahahaha.
Ammetto cara Tebe che se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti, ma dove scopri tutta questa vivacità e fantasia? I miei complimenti, sei bravissima!!!


Se posso darti un voto, ti darei un 10 con lode sapendo che il 10 è il voto più alto.

BRAVA!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

gas;bt3223 ha detto:
			
		

> Ieri sera sono stato connesso fino alle 00,30, poi colto da un sonno irrefrenabile ho spento il pc e sono andato a dormire, peccato avrei dovuto aspettare ancora un pochino.
> Avrei letto il tuo nuovo blog e mi sarei fatto una pippa pensando all'amante... ahahahaha.
> Ammetto cara Tebe che se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti, ma dove scopri tutta questa vivacità e fantasia? I miei complimenti, sei bravissima!!!
> 
> ...


Grazie...ma è tutto vero eh, altro che fantasia:mrgreen:
Vedrai quando arrivo al sesso delle amanti tebane...


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3222 ha detto:
			
		

> :up:
> 
> 
> Tebe starà pensando*: WTF??* :mrgreen:


ma che cazzo è?:incazzato:


----------



## geko (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3226 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che cazzo è?:incazzato:


Tuba... Tebe non parla nerdese, figuriamoci se conosce il klingon! :mrgreen: Donne...


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3227 ha detto:
			
		

> Tuba... Tebe non parla nerdese, figuriamoci se conosce il klingon! :mrgreen:* Donne*...


stai attento che ti marca malissimo...te lo dico....


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3227 ha detto:
			
		

> Tuba... Tebe non parla nerdese, figuriamoci se conosce il klingon! :mrgreen: Donne...


Tutta chiacchiere e distintivo 

Parla parla parla....e poi alla fine si perde dietro un semplicissimo FRAK o un WTF.....


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ok.
Fottetevi!


----------



## gas (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3225 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie...ma è tutto vero eh, altro che fantasia:mrgreen:
> Vedrai quando arrivo al sesso delle amanti tebane...


Sesso delle amanto tebane? uhhhhhhh a che ora inizia?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

gas;bt3231 ha detto:
			
		

> Sesso delle amanto tebane? uhhhhhhh a che ora inizia?


Non so...devo avere l'ispirazione....


----------



## gas (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3232 ha detto:
			
		

> Non so...devo avere l'ispirazione....


se me lo dici con un briciolo di anticipo mi piazzo comodo nel letto....


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3193 ha detto:
			
		

> Non sai cosa ti perdi....:diavoletto:


:scared:


----------



## geko (7 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3229 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutta chiacchiere e distintivo
> 
> Parla parla parla....e poi alla fine si perde dietro un semplicissimo FRAK o un WTF.....


Chissà come reagirebbe davanti ad un classico nerd: TITS OR GTFO!


----------



## antisquallido (7 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3210 ha detto:
			
		

> E comunque Sei di Nove è un gran bel pezzo di Borg......Che gli vuoi dire ?


SE DEVI FARE IL NERD CAZZO FALLO BENE! 7 DI 9 NON 6!7!
non si scherza coi sentimenti...


----------



## geko (7 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido;bt3258 ha detto:
			
		

> SE DEVI FARE IL NERD CAZZO FALLO BENE! 7 DI 9 NON 6!7!
> non si scherza coi sentimenti...


Effettivamente, Tuba, questo è imperdonabile...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Giugno 2012)

Siete voi che siete poco nerd, oppure non siete nerd arrapati.....io quella me la sono sempre figurata a 69


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

:rotfl:
L'amante tebana!
Devo scrivere qualcosa sull'amante fata le


----------

